# Macutopia instead of macosx.com?



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

Today I had some weird problems to check for new posts or even enter macosx.com. There was an advertisement of macutopia presenting some m$ software packages but no macosx. So, this was just a weird local problem or did m$ hack this site?


----------



## diablojota (Apr 1, 2004)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42686

Heehee...  Yeah, i posted one too, Zammy.
How is the weather in ol' Saarbrücken?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

lol, got it! 
Sunny and beeeeeautiful. But still I got pissed I wasn't able to check for new posts  Sick, huh?
So, how is Leipzig, iirc.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, the weather in Leipzig is nice. A little windy, but much better than last week.

Yeah, I kept checking back here so I could use my idle work time and view new posts.
I almost got Nauseous when I saw the Macutopia - Making your Mac work like windows!!! 
It was like a nightmare


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2004)

Yea, I was scared about that too..


----------



## Randman (Apr 1, 2004)

I thought either Scott was really serious about donations ::ha:: or that some of the recent unhappy campers hacked the site. ::angel::


----------



## andychrist (Apr 1, 2004)

So who did it?  Thought it was a great gag, was looking forward to some funny hijinX.


----------



## larry2161941 (Apr 1, 2004)

That Joke caught me as well , Hook , Line and Sinker!


LarryD


----------



## rbuenger (Apr 1, 2004)

I was also a bit surprised to see that macutopia image. But I hoped this is a joke. Couldn't believe that they would announce such a thing on a 1. April if it's true. They've waited till tomorrow than 

And it seams that here are many members from Germany. I'm living a bit north of Hamburg. Beautiful weather here too


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe we should switch the language to german in here


----------



## larry2161941 (Apr 1, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Maybe we should switch the language to german in here


Zer Gut!
Larry D
Only if ya'll contend with my High School German with a Texas accent!


----------



## edX (Apr 1, 2004)

hey, even i fell for the mactopia prank. scott had given me no warning either and i was as big a sucker as anybody - even sending him an email wondering if we had been hacked.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 2, 2004)

Lass uns auf Deutsch reden.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 2, 2004)

Ganz recht!


----------



## fryke (Apr 2, 2004)

Warum denn deutsch? Bloss weil hier ein paar Leutchen sind, die das verstehen? ;-) ... Zurück zum Thema: I was caught by it, too. Was the one reminding me it was 1.4....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 2, 2004)

(Wie groß ist denn die deutsche Fraktion hier?)

So, did anyone plead guilty for this? Scott?


----------



## diablojota (Apr 2, 2004)

Also, bin ich amerikaner, aber kann ich ein bisschen Deutsch.


----------



## pds (Apr 2, 2004)

I figured it was the long awaited share-a-thon, selling the space to cover costs. Hell, I even clicked through figuring it might help the bottom line  I only found out it wasn't when I came by from another ip, figuring to click through again...

Glad it was only a one day thing, 5-10 days without a macosx fix, I shudder at the thought!


----------



## powermac (Apr 2, 2004)

I thought it was a donation relarted thing. Got me !!


----------

